# Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Converter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 17, 2018)

```
<strong>Sony CorporationSony Semiconductor Solutions Corporation</strong> Tokyo, Japan – Sony Corporation today announced that it has developed a 1.46 effective megapixel back-illuminated CMOS image sensor equipped with a Global Shutter function*¹. The newly developed pixel-parallel analog-to-digital converters provide the function to instantly convert the analog signal from all pixels, simultaneously exposed, to a digital signal in parallel. This new technology was announced at the International Solid-State Circuits Conference (ISSCC) on February 11, 2018 in San Francisco in the United States.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>CMOS image sensors using the conventional column A/D conversion method*2 read out the photoelectrically converted analog signals from pixels row by row, which results in image distortion (focal plane distortion) caused by the time shift due to the row-by-row readout.</p>
<p>The new Sony sensor comes with newly developed low-current, compact A/D converters positioned beneath each pixel. These A/D converters instantly convert the analog signal from all the simultaneously exposed pixels in parallel to a digital signal to temporarily store it in digital memory. This architecture eliminates focal plane distortion due to readout time shift, making it possible to provide a Global Shutter function*¹, an industry-first for a high-sensitivity back-illuminated CMOS sensor with pixel-parallel A/D Converter with more than one megapixel*³.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-33760" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sonysensorglobalshutter2-728x462.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="462" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sonysensorglobalshutter2.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sonysensorglobalshutter2-225x143.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sonysensorglobalshutter2-610x387.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p>The inclusion of nearly 1,000 times as many A/D converters compared to the traditional column A/D conversion method*² means an increased demand for current. Sony addressed this issue by developing a compact 14-bit A/D converter which boasts the industry’s best performance*4 in low-current operation.</p>
<p>Both the A/D converter and digital memory spaces are secured in a stacked configuration with these elements integrated into the bottom chip. The connection between each pixel on the top chip uses Cu-Cu (copper-copper) connection*5, a technology that Sony put into mass production as a world-first in January 2016.</p>
<p>In addition, a newly developed data transfer mechanism is implemented into the sensor to enable the high-speed massively parallel readout data required for the A/D conversion process.</p>
<p><em>*1:A function that alleviates the image distortion (focal plane distortion) specific to CMOS image sensors that read pixel signals row by row.</em><em>*2:Method where the A/D converter is provided for each vertical row of pixels in a parallel configuration.</em><em>*3:As of announcement on February 13, 2018.</em><em>*4:As of announcement on February 13, 2018. FoM (Figure of Merit): 0.24e-?nJ/step. (power consumption x noise) / {no. of pixels x frame speed x 2^(ADC resolution)}.</em><em>*5:Technology that provides electrical continuity via connected Cu (copper) pads when stacking the back-illuminated CMOS image sensor section (top chip) and logic circuits (bottom chip). Compared with through-silicon via (TSV) wiring, where the connection is achieved by penetrating electrodes around the circumference of the pixel area, this method gives more freedom in design, improves productivity, allows for a more compact size, and increases performance. Sony announced this technology in December 2016 at the International Electron Devices Meeting (IEDM) in San Francisco.</em></p>
<p><strong>Main Features</strong>

Global Shutter function*1 achieved in a high-sensitivity back-illuminated CMOS image sensor by using the following key technologies:</p>
<p><strong>Low-current, compact pixel-parallel A/D converter

</strong>In order to curtail power consumption, the new converter uses comparators that operate with subthreshold currents, resulting in the industry’s best-performing*4, low current, compact 14-bit A/D converter. This overcomes the issue of the increased demand for current due to the inclusion of nearly 1,000 times as many A/D converters in comparison with the traditional column A/D conversion method*2.</p>
<p><strong>Cu-Cu (copper-copper) connection*5</strong>

To achieve the parallel A/D conversion for all pixels, Sony has developed a technology which makes it possible to include approximately three million Cu-Cu (copper-copper) connections*5 in one sensor. The Cu-Cu connection provides electrical continuity between the pixel and logic substrate, while securing space for implementing as many as 1.46 million A/D converters, the same number as the effective megapixels, as well as the digital memory.</p>
<p><strong>High-speed data transfer construction</strong>

Sony has developed a new readout circuit to support the massively parallel digital signal transfer required in the A/D conversion process using 1.46 million A/D converters, making it possible to read and write all the pixel signals at high speed.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## brad-man (Feb 17, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

Looks really impressive. I wonder if/how it affects AF. A global electronic shutter with zippy AF would be most welcome. Nice to see some real innovation


----------



## albron00 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

It's about time...


----------



## Tremotino (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

I think this isn't a good idea, for any reason. The mechanical shutter isn't an issue, it works just fine. 
This kind of sensor is inefficient in many kind of views.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Tremotino said:


> I think this isn't a good idea, for any reason. The mechanical shutter isn't an issue, it works just fine.
> This kind of sensor is inefficient in many kind of views.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_shutter


----------



## brad-man (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Orangutan said:


> Tremotino said:
> 
> 
> > I think this isn't a good idea, for any reason. The mechanical shutter isn't an issue, it works just fine.
> ...



Let's not forget _greatly_ increased shutter speed for stills as well as for video, a much higher flash sync speed as well as _truly_ silent shutter.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

Always possible that ther are some unmentioned downsides. No mention of noise levels in the new low current A/D converters. Also, the high current draw of the overall chip will be increased significantly when this scales up to higher resolution. But, these and other potential issues can be addressed as the technology progresses. Sony is innovating!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



brad-man said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Tremotino said:
> ...



Sony’s silent shutters are already silent. They won’t get more so.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Tremotino said:


> I think this isn't a good idea, for any reason. The mechanical shutter isn't an issue, it works just fine.
> This kind of sensor is inefficient in many kind of views.



hmmm, I would like to have 19th century mechanical shutters eliminated from all of my cameras. Pure solid state please. 
Why?

1. Zero vibration 
2. Zero shutter noise 
3. Zero oil/lubricants near sensor
4. Zero particle abrasion near sensor
5. Zero wear and tear ["electronic aging" is a non-issue in cameras - provided hi-quality components are used] 

So ... way to go, Sony! Probably only another 20 years until "innovative Canon" introduces it too ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



AvTvM said:


> [snip]
> 
> So ... way to go, Sony! Probably only another 20 years until "innovative Canon" introduces it too ...



Cool list of advantages to electronic shutters in general but not global shutters specifically, bro.

Also: August 31, 2016 | Canon develops global shutter-equipped CMOS sensor


----------



## Talys (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



3kramd5 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

What do you use a 1.45 MP sensor for? Machine vision? I have a old Fujifilm MX700 with a 1.5MP sensor, it works, takes reasonable photos, but 1.5 MP just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What do you use a 1.45 MP sensor for? Machine vision? I have a old Fujifilm MX700 with a 1.5MP sensor, it works, takes reasonable photos, but 1.5 MP just doesn't cut it.



Lab prototype.....

My first digital camera was 320 X 200 pixels. I told people in my camera club that this was revolutionary and the way of the future.... They laughed at me.... No look where we are......

This is an intermediate step.... The end goal is (probably) counting photons as they hit the photocells.... When you can put over 10 billion transistors on a chunk of silicon, these things start to become more and more likely.


----------



## traveller (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use a 1.45 MP sensor for? Machine vision? I have a old Fujifilm MX700 with a 1.5MP sensor, it works, takes reasonable photos, but 1.5 MP just doesn't cut it.
> ...


Yes but... this line: 

_"The inclusion of nearly 1,000 times as many A/D converters compared to the traditional column A/D conversion method*² means an increased demand for current." _

Suggests that there may be problems with scaling this up to higher resolutions. I also wonder how large this Sony prototype sensor is? The fact that they don't seem to mention the size in their press release suggests to me that it is small (i.e. not APS-C, FF, or even 1"). I don't know if size scaling would present issues as well... 

Like 3kramd5 states, developing a prototype is one thing, but getting it to market is quite another. Where are the Canon cameras equipped with that global shutter announced 18 months ago?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



traveller said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



It's about 1.5 megapixels....


----------



## exquisitor (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

I find this more impressive:
https://photorumors.com/2018/02/17/panasonic-develops-8k-global-shutter-technology-using-organic-photoconductive-film-cmos-image-sensor/

This is obviously not only a 1.5 MP sample, but has at least 32 MP with a series of very interesting features.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*

Would I buy a 10MP full-frame mirrorless with flash sync to 1/1000? _Absolutely._ Anyone else may not, but I know what I want.

Jim


----------



## woodman411 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



AvTvM said:


> Tremotino said:
> 
> 
> > I think this isn't a good idea, for any reason. The mechanical shutter isn't an issue, it works just fine.
> ...



I would take point 5 off the table - if this was true, laptops and tablets would never fail, but even hi-quality companies/components like Apple, would be impressed if it lasted 5+ years without motherboard/ram/ssd failure. In automobiles, good mechanical components often outlast electronic ones too.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Jim Saunders said:


> Would I buy a 10MP full-frame mirrorless with flash sync to 1/1000? _Absolutely._ Anyone else may not, but I know what I want.
> 
> Jim



How about mirrorless camera with a 50MP sensor about 2/3 larger that will sync at 1/2000?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



woodman411 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Tremotino said:
> ...



My TRS-80 pocket computer still works.... and I have a HP-29C calculator at work that is approaching 40 years old..... and it is rare for a work computer to fail in 5 years. Most of our electronics test equipment is at least 10 years old.... you can most definitely build electronics to last more than 5 years.


----------



## traveller (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Don Haines said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Erm, what? Have they changed the definition of a pixel? Last time I looked it was a dimensionless unit...


----------



## Tremotino (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



traveller said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I don't what I should do with a rolling shutter wikia page, but he will know.. 
I only attend one university lesson of industrial image processing in Europe, maybe in Japan the don't cook with water, how knows?! :
The draw back of this technology is at the moment way too huge :/ 
For 2 clear reasons: 
1° a 14-bit adc with low now noise of the size of a fotodiode haha.. :'D I know what I'm talking about, that's simply crazy ;D the image quality can't be better with smaller adc
2° when this technology will be mature, we will have 100MP sensor cameras.. something like 12000x8000 diodes. In the prototype version it might by 1000 times more current. In the actual sensor about 12000 times more current that's inefficient and nonsense.

Thank you, sxquisitor, for you post, the Panasonic concept is simple and astonishing! That's what we will see in the future. 
The serial readout of the sensor isn't an issue, the simultaneous exposure of the sensore indeed is, the readout of the sensor hasn't to occur at the same time.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Don Haines said:


> My TRS-80 pocket computer still works.... and I have a HP-29C calculator at work that is approaching 40 years old..... and it is rare for a work computer to fail in 5 years. Most of our electronics test equipment is at least 10 years old.... you can most definitely build electronics to last more than 5 years.



exactly. If electronic components with some defect/weakness are rigidly weeded out during QC testing at factory immediately after production (including burn-ins) ... and are operated within specs [eg temperature, humidity, voltage, etc.] they will probably work 100+ years ... definitely long after being "technically obsoleted" by newer tech.


----------



## bwud (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



AvTvM said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > My TRS-80 pocket computer still works.... and I have a HP-29C calculator at work that is approaching 40 years old..... and it is rare for a work computer to fail in 5 years. Most of our electronics test equipment is at least 10 years old.... you can most definitely build electronics to last more than 5 years.
> ...



Typically QC doesn't find the types of infant mortality defects you describe. Testing like ESS does. Beyond that, the most common failure modes not related to abuse, if you consider only the types of components found in cameras, are likely fatigued solder joints from temperature cycling.


----------



## Talys (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Jim Saunders said:


> Would I buy a 10MP full-frame mirrorless with flash sync to 1/1000? _Absolutely._ Anyone else may not, but I know what I want.
> 
> Jim



Can't you live with HSS (or equivalent-functioning technology)?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use a 1.45 MP sensor for? Machine vision? I have a old Fujifilm MX700 with a 1.5MP sensor, it works, takes reasonable photos, but 1.5 MP just doesn't cut it.
> ...



I don't think its entirely a prototype limitation that can be practically upscaled using current technology, its not transistors we are talking about, its A/D convertors. They do not even mention upscaling to a photographic high MP sensor in the press release. I think its currently limited by power requirements, so in that respect, its a lab prototype, but not something that we will see in production of 40 MP sensors soon.

The strange thing about the press release is that they make it sound like its a product you will soon buy.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Yes, but logic gates, memory, and a/d converters are made out of transistors...


----------



## deleteme (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



Talys said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Would I buy a 10MP full-frame mirrorless with flash sync to 1/1000? _Absolutely._ Anyone else may not, but I know what I want.
> ...



HSS is a kludge that provides greatly reduced power in order to sync at higher speeds.
A leaf shutter allows the full power of a flash at all speeds with fall-off only at the highest speeds where along duration flash acts more like ambient light.

While the promise of a global shutter seems nice, in practice, flash exposure may be uneven at high speeds.
Uneven shutter performance at low speeds is invisible in video but high shutter speeds in still imaging will be magnified.
We will just have to wait and see what will be delivered before we can make any proclamations about what we think will happen.


----------



## epsiloneri (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



AvTvM said:


> 1. Zero vibration
> 2. Zero shutter noise
> 3. Zero oil/lubricants near sensor
> 4. Zero particle abrasion near sensor
> 5. Zero wear and tear ["electronic aging" is a non-issue in cameras - provided hi-quality components are used]


You forgot

6. Higher fps than possible with mechanical shutter.

Current global shutter sCMOS technology from e.g. Andor provides up to 50 fps with 4 Mpix (monochrome); see their Zyla 5.5 model.


----------



## BobG (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



traveller said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



size is 16.08 by 12.73 mm


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



epsiloneri said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Zero vibration
> ...



thx, yes. 

Since i was challenged to do so, I only listed the advantages i am after. 
I did however forget 
7. Zero limitations on X-Sync speed

"Zero rolling shutter" and other possible video-related advantages are of no use to me, since i never capture moving images.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 20, 2018)

*Re: Industry News: Sony Develops a Back-Illuminated CMOS Image Sensor with Pixel-Parallel A/D Conver*



3kramd5 said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Would I buy a 10MP full-frame mirrorless with flash sync to 1/1000? _Absolutely._ Anyone else may not, but I know what I want.
> ...



I'll get two and send you one, right after I sprout some extra kidneys!

Jim


----------

